# Largest tip with shortest ride?



## Ryan nix (Feb 14, 2017)

Thursday got a $60.00 tip on a $3.53 anyone get close to that?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

I got a $100 on $7 trip. The pax wanted to continue driving 30 mph with stereo bumping. Took the fare to $30. I had to wait 15 min for pickup though since he was busy talking with a chic.


----------

